# TAM stats



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

My likes given and received on my profile are completely wrong. I know because I've just manually counted my likes given, and I get to 66 on page four, with more than 100 pages to go.

What's going on?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello, 

Thank you for notifying us about this. I have sent in a report to the tech team and they will look into this. 

Sorry for the inconvenience. 

~Km, community support


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Lyris needs her validation to be correctly quantified


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, she's earned them, AR. There's no harm in wanting the accounting to match up. (cough*jealous*cough)


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

That's right angel. One day I will win the internet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

